# October Hurricane Coaster ride



## DonChristie (Sep 26, 2016)

Come on out and ride your vintage, classic, collectible, rusty, ratrod bike with us on Sunday, October 9th at Triple C brewery (2900 Griffith st. Charlotte). Actually next door at CMD auto. All bikes are welcome! Meet at 9am leave at 10. Lets ride!

Pic-another of Shawns beauties!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Heidi and I will be there! Hopefully things will have calmed down there by mid-month. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 27, 2016)

See'ya there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> See'ya there!




Heck yea Frank! I think I'm gonna bring out an Iver and make it an "Iver October"! Ride on... V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 27, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Heck yea Frank! I think I'm gonna bring out an Iver and make it an "Iver October"! Ride on... V/r Shawn



I like it, sounds like a plan!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 28, 2016)

Gonna be difficult to ride my only Iver left! Ha! Charlotte is nothing but a pussycat! Lookin forward to riding!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Light and horn working! See ya there... V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 7, 2016)

See everyone Sunday !


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> See everyone Sunday !
> View attachment 367710




Looking good Frank! See ya Sunday. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Not a large group today no doubt to the horrendous weather the previous few days but today was gorgeous! Don got to check ride the two Ivers in attendance, Scott road his Swing Bike--always cool!, Lauren kept up the holiday theme thing decorating her Higgins, and we all had fun! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 9, 2016)

Always nice to get out on the bike. Beautiful fall like weather (finally!) on today's Coaster ride.


----------

